# Fstab

## tczaude

Witam

Mam dzisiaj pytanko odnośnie Fstab

Upraszczając problem czy da się z drzewa pod montowanych katalogów wyłączyć katalog np

/katalog_1_0/katalog_1_1

/katalog_1_0/katalog_1_2

/katalog_1_0/katalog_1_3

mając 2 dyski sda1 sdb1 na sda1 jest systemowy i katalog /katalog_1_0 chciałem zamontować na sdb1 ale z wyłączeniem katalogu katalog_1_1 by on pisał na sda1

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gryf

Krótko: nie.

Długo: Poprzez mount nie zrealizujesz tego co chcesz. Możesz co najwyżej zrobić na sdb1 katalog_1_1 i podlinkować odpowiedni katalog z sda1, lub przemyśleć i zreorganizować strukturę katalogów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Montowanie z wylaczeniem katalogu? Najlatwiej bylo by Ci uzyc /mnt i zostawic symlinka w /xxx do /mnt/yyy, badz overlayfs/aufs ale to juz wyzszy stopien szpanu i pewnie zupelnie zbedny.

----------

